# Welche Schuhe für Käfigpedale?



## coaster (10. Juli 2017)

Fahre Käfigpedale mit ausreichend Biss. Die waren mit Nike Joggingschuhen auch griffig. Nach Mittelfussbruch mit eben diesen Schuhen bin ich auf Adidas Terrex und five- ten Freeride umgestiegen. Nachdem ich eben zum wiederholten Mal vom Pedal geflutscht bin (und mein Bein wie Sau am bluten ist) frage ich mich, was der ideale Schuh für Käfigpedale ist. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Sohle nicht zu weich ist.  Hab es mal mit meinen alten Vans versucht, aber da war auch kein guter Halt. Besonders bei Nässe nicht.  Auf Plattform Pedale würde ich nur sehr ungern umsteigen. Neue Pedale und saubere neuwertige Terrex sind natürlich prima, aber gibt es Schuhe, die Halt auch noch nach einigen Wochen bzw. Monaten bieten? Die Terrex waren bei mir so schnell abgenutzt. Und die Freeride sind inzwischen butterweich. Danke schon mal.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2017)

coaster schrieb:


> Fahre Käfigpedale mit ausreichend Biss. Die waren mit Nike Joggingschuhen auch griffig. Nach Mittelfussbruch mit eben diesen Schuhen bin ich auf Adidas Terrex und five- ten Freeride umgestiegen. Nachdem ich eben zum wiederholten Mal vom Pedal geflutscht bin (und mein Bein wie Sau am bluten ist) frage ich mich, was der ideale Schuh für Käfigpedale ist. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Sohle nicht zu weich ist.  Hab es mal mit meinen alten Vans versucht, aber da war auch kein guter Halt. Besonders bei Nässe nicht.  Auf Plattform Pedale würde ich nur sehr ungern umsteigen. Neue Pedale und saubere neuwertige Terrex sind natürlich prima, aber gibt es Schuhe, die Halt auch noch nach einigen Wochen bzw. Monaten bieten? Die Terrex waren bei mir so schnell abgenutzt. Und die Freeride sind inzwischen butterweich. Danke schon mal.


Warum keine Plattform? Die Nukeproof sind doch sehr gut und gleich schwer wie Käfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (11. Juli 2017)

Auf der Trialjam fuhren mit Käfig-Pedale paar Leute die hier. Habe Sie selbst auch. Mag die schuhe. Sohle relativ hart. Für Plattform aber nix. aber für Käfig anscheinend Top. Also bzgl. Preis/Leistung. Gibt sicher bessere, aber nicht für den Preis sicherlich... 

https://www.decathlon.de/wanderschu..._8383804.html?searchedText=wanderschuh+herren


----------



## coaster (11. Juli 2017)

Sohle sieht auf jeden Fall griffig aus. Fahr gleich mal zum Decathlon.  Dankeschön für deine Mühe.


----------



## coaster (11. Juli 2017)

Gekauft, aber ich rutsche von links nach rechts. Mischung ist auch im Stealth Vergleich eher hart. Das Profil ist auch hoch und breit. Evtl. muss ich die erst halb runter laufen. Werd mir wohl die Adidas noch einmal holen müssen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2017)

Ich finde die Stealth Sohle sehr geil und kaufe meine 5/10 nur mit der S1. Leider Halten sie nicht lange bei mir sodass ich aller 1/2 Jahre ein paar neue Schuhe brauche. Ich suche mir da Avast immer 2 Monate vor Ablauf schon neue im Angebot. Aussehen egal, Hauptsache S1 und billig.


----------



## Raymond12 (12. Juli 2017)

coaster schrieb:


> Evtl. muss ich die erst halb runter laufen.


 ...oder flexen


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juli 2017)

@coaster Welches Terrexmodell nimmst du da immer?


----------



## coaster (12. Juli 2017)

Hatte die Stealth Solo. Aber da war so eine harte Zwischensohle drin. Die hab ich rausgenommen. Werde mir aber wieder die Five Ten Freerider holen. Hab beide Schuhe mit abgefahrenen Sohlen heute getestet. Der Adidas sieht besser aus und sitzt enger am Fuss. Aber die Sohle ist schmäler. Der Five Ten liegt besser auf dem Pedal auf und mit der Zeit wurde die Sohle Butterweich und wölbte sich nach unten durch. Da kann mir einer sagen was er will, das sind unterschiedliche Gummis. Beim Adidas rutsche ich total und beim Freerider stehe ich fester auf dem Pedal. Beide Sohlen runter. Das Oberteil von Adidas und die breite Sohle vom Freerider. Das wäre toll....


----------



## coaster (12. Juli 2017)

Fahre oft im Regen und Matsch. Deshalb suche ich was gescheites....


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juli 2017)

Ah ok die StealthSolo. Gibt ja auch noch die mit der Traxionsohle (Waffelartig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juli 2017)

Regen/Matsch/Turnschuh

FiveTenM6 vxi?  Oder wie der heisst...
Stealthsohle,breit wie der Freerider,Sohle steif.Komplett Kunstleder und Gummi, kaum Futter,saugt sich nicht voll. Hab ihn für Sauwetter und den Solo für alles andere


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre auch bei jedem Wetter und mit dem MTB auch richtig im Schlamm. Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Plattform und 5/10.


----------



## Hoffes (15. Juli 2017)

Die Quechua Schuhe werden mit der Zeit weicher 

Ich hab die auch im Einsatz


----------



## Raymond12 (17. Juli 2017)

Habe die Quechua auf Kamo-i´s Empfehlung hin auch gekauft. Auch weil wir demnächst nach Schottland wollen, und die Dinger zum wandern echt bequem sind. Zum Biken hatte ich vorher abgetragene Sk8Hi getragen.
Positiv: Auf meinen Doppelkäfigpedalen halten die supergut die Position.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Kraftübertragung beim Kick besser ist.
Nachteil: Die Sohlen sind so dick und hart, dass ich nicht genau spüre wo sich die Pedale denn nun exakt befindet. 
Kleine Positions Korrekturen sind durch das Profil der Sohle schwieriger.
Dass ist bei den abgelatschten Vans deutlich anders gewesen.


----------



## Hoffes (17. Juli 2017)

Fährt die Schuhe mal ein die werden weicher 

Ist wie mit den Ribo oder Monty Schuhen am Anfang scheiße werden aber geil


----------



## koxxdriver (6. August 2017)

Ich kann die FG Trial Schuhe empfehlen, die sind zwar teuer aber nach dem ich die Terrex und Co alle nach drei Monaten in die Tonne hauen konnte bin ich mit den echt zufrieden. Fahre damit jetzt schon ein Dreiviertel Jahr und ich denke ein Viertel Jahr gehen die noch. Aber ich denke nur für Käfig Pedale geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (8. August 2019)

Die Quechuas gibt es nicht mehr. Hat jemand schon eine preisgünstige Alternative?


----------



## Raymond12 (17. September 2019)

_Was meint Ihr? Kann der hier Trial?








						Wanderschuhe Naturwandern NH100 Fresh Herren
					

Wanderschuhe Naturwandern NH100 Fresh Herren. Die Schuhe wurden für kurze Wanderungen bei warmem trockenen Wetter auf dem flachen Land, im Wald und an der Küste konzipiert.  Nur €29,99




					www.decathlon.de
				




edit 27.09.2019 Hatte mir die jetzt mal bestellt...und gleich zurück gebracht. Die Zehen haben keinen Halt und aussehen tun die auch  eher wie ein Arbeitsschuh._


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Juni 2021)

Sooo nach einigen Versuchen bin ich jetzt bei den Ride Concepts Vice gelandet.
SupersuperGrip, feste Sohle und guter Halt. Einziges Manko, auch wenn die Schuhe breit aussehen, so sind sie für Leute mit einem hohen Spann, wie mir, ein wenig zu eng um perfekt zu sein. Will derzeit mit keinem anderen Schuh mehr trialen.


----------



## python (7. Juni 2021)

Adidas terrex die besten die es gibt !


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (10. Juni 2021)

Hi!Ich fahre Monty Pro Race Käfig Pedale in Kombination mit den Hebo Bunnyhop Schuhen,für mich gibts momentan nichts besseres








						Hebo Bunnyhop Trialschuhe
					

Die spanische Firma Hebo existiert seit 1993 und ist heute der führende Hersteller in Sachen Motorradtrial Bekleidung und Zubehör. Nun hat die Fahrradtrial-Szene die Möglichkeit von dieser Erfahrung zu profitieren




					trial-world.com


----------

